# ملف رائع عن تشغيل تربينات الرياح



## jouini87 (8 يونيو 2010)

[FONT=helvetica-black+2][FONT=helvetica-black+2]the wind turbine[/FONT]
[FONT=helvetica-black+2][FONT=helvetica-black+2][FONT=helvetica-black+2]components and operation[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبقري العلوم (8 يونيو 2010)

الله يخليك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إبن جبير (20 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً ، بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسين عامري (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الباتل1 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ............... جاري النحميل


----------



## م.م فادي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

لك هل هناك نسخة مترجمة


----------



## راجي عفو الرحمن (21 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## بيبرس العراق (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر ااخي العزيز على المفات عاشت يداك


----------



## فاتح مجد (31 أكتوبر 2010)

والله انك زلمة كويس والله يبارك فيك وهدول جماعة الهيدروجين وميدي شو جماعة فاضين وعم يعطلو غيرون


----------



## EAGLE EAYS (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## مهندس موهوب (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوي 
اخواني الي يعرف مكان يبيع خلايا شمسيه يراسلني تكفون تعبت وانا ادور 
وشرط يكون المكان بدمام او الخبر او الراكه او الظهران


----------



## ج.ناردين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع
شكراً لك 
دمت بخير


----------



## محمد gis (15 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## cute1t (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ألف شكر
عافاك الله


----------



## LoproMechanics (4 أبريل 2013)

جـــــزاك الله خيــر ،، افضل مرجع لقيته بعد بحث طويييل


----------



## bryar (12 مايو 2013)

شكرا صحيح انه ملف رائع


----------



## م ناصر علي (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله خيراً


----------

